# Traitorous Thoughts



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Is it wrong that I'm already thinking fondly of the MTB season? 

It's been on my mind a lot over the last few days... Don't get me wrong, I don't want ski season to be over. But I'm looking forward to getting back on the bike, something that dropped off drastically too early in the season last year.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2009)

i have been thinking of it lately.  but i look at my bike every time i go into the basement to get fire wood.  i also get a reminder when i go into my workshop.  the single speed i am building is sitting on the workbench.

unfortunately i will get a later start than most due to coaching. :-(


----------



## Jisch (Jan 28, 2009)

This is actually the first year in a LOOOOONG time where I've taken any time off of the bike. Ski conditions have just been too good! I'll probably head out on a night ride tomorrow night, as it sounds like we're going to get some rain then a freeze. I am hoping there's enough crust to ride on top, man is that a fun time. The woods become a huge skateboard park. 
John


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

:-o

it is snowing outside.. how can you be thinking about MTB???  !!!


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

...because I probably won't even get to ski until Saturday anyway. I have a lot of time to think about other pursuits since I only have the time to ski about once a week lately.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been thinking about it lately too.  Maybe because I've been unhappy with my skiing progress thus far this season...


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been thinking about it from time to time. Not in a missing it kind of way, but rather just looking forwad to having something fun to do after ski season is done. But I have no intention of hopping on the bike for another 3 months. Although I might squeak some rides in before I'm done skiing if the trails dry out enough here.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 28, 2009)

*..not the only one..*

Have to agree with severine,
I am longing for the springtime paddling in the narrow brooks/streams and ponds, along with MTBing and plain old hiking..however the skin/boot up terrain outside the resorts is unending up here.  A lot of lesser vertical, but pack your lunch and backpack stove...and it can be worth it.  But more fresh stuff coming....all the mtns/hills/woods are doable...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm reminded of it every time I walk into my family room, have a new helmet and shoes still sitting in the corner that I need to bring to the basement.

Can't wait to ride in the spring.;bikesmilie;


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

my only thoughts of mtb have been an occational chainlove popup that intrests me and i went to the basement storage room the other day and noticed my bike in the corner.  thought to myself.. oh yeah, i have a mtb, will have to get that out in a few months.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

I think my mind may be turning this way for the same reason as Brian: I'm not finding a lot of advancement in my skiing this year so I'm looking forward to advancing in MTBing. I can't wait to get out and try that 9 mile ride in Meriden again, for example, or try more of the stuff at Nass so I can try to catch up to you guys a bit. I fell so far behind last year that I started to get a little despondent that I couldn't keep up; new season means a new chance to catch up.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

Just make sure you start early with us cause I am sure we will all be riding a lot slower and sucking wind.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't been running in months so I wouldn't expect to leave any of you in the dust at this point.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 28, 2009)

I did go check on my MTB the other day in the garage.  But I did say, 'Be ready in late June!'


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

Should get a lot more riding in this season too, I don't think we started riding until June last year.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Should get a lot more riding in this season too, I don't think we started riding until June last year.



i plan on A LOT more riding this summer. i didn't get started until Sept. last year. 

darn this thread.. i should be thinking about skiing ... not MTB'ing.   :razz:


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, guys.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i plan on A LOT more riding this summer. i didn't get started until Sept. last year.
> 
> darn this thread.. i should be thinking about skiing ... not MTB'ing.   :razz:



I thought you were going skiing somewhere today?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I thought you were going skiing somewhere today?



was but didn't. can't go tomorrow either.  might try for something Friday but we'll see.  skiing butternet or ski sundown saturday afternoon with my daughter.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 29, 2009)

To everything there is a season. I try to enjoy each one as they come. Otherwise, I feel like I'm wishing my life away.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> To everything there is a season. I try to enjoy each one as they come. Otherwise, I feel like I'm wishing my life away.



Right on HPD. Until last summer, the end of the ski season would really bum me out and I would spend all summer thinking about and wishing it was ski season. I think I'll be able to cope much better this year with the MTB opportunities.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 29, 2009)

I go day by day, if the conditions/weather are good for MTB, then I do that, if its good for skiing I do that. I had hoped to go MTBing tonight, but not enough ice and too much snow... ARGH!!!! I suppose there's always snowshoeing, but that's just hiking... Realistically DH skiing is not in the cards every time I want to, its too expensive and too much time.  

John


----------



## severine (Jan 29, 2009)

It's not so much that I'm "wishing my life away".. it's just that it's been on my mind lately, though not intentionally. I'm enjoying ski season, but I'm also looking forward to MTB season. Perhaps the rain has brought about these warmer weather thoughts...


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't wait until MTB season gets here. Then again I am just really looking forward to getting some trail time on my new ride. However I still have a few parts to purchase before its done.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm headed out to do a ride tomorrow morning (Feb 1) at 8:30 at the Snip in Somers/Ellington CT if anyone else is interested in a little espionage. 

John


----------



## Jisch (Feb 1, 2009)

Treachery will be met with punishment apparently. Conditions at Snip were barely rideable. We walked a bit. We climbed up to the summit twice on the snow covered roads and descended on the singletrack. The downhills were really pretty insane with a narrow path of packed snow covering the steep trails. It was a lot of fun and my legs are pretty thrashed, but not sure I would suggest it as a ride right now. 

John


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

Winter is not ready to relinquish the trails yet. 

Incidentally, I actually had a MTB dream yesterday that I was riding on the snow.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 1, 2009)

One pic (Severine - if you haven't ever ridden in the snow, you should try it. In the right conditions (unlike today apparently) riding in the snow is a complete gas. Double wheeled slides, locked up rear tires around corners, its all so cool. It's also good for skills development as well, balancing without firm footing:


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

Seeing as I have a hard enough time riding on the regular ole dirt, snow might be a bit out of my league right now.  But it definitely would be a way to vary things and really check your skills!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2009)

Vamanos from new posts mtb thread


----------



## severine (Feb 1, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2009)

Got a lot of MTB on the brain lately. Not totally sure why. Still in full on ski mode, but it's nice to know there is something else waiting for me to do in a few months.


----------



## thorski (Feb 5, 2009)

I went on this thread because i didn't understand why people would be on it during the middle of prime time. After reading this thread alot of things make sense to me now.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2009)

Tonight I started browsing old TRs from the summer/fall. I used to do the same thing with skiing TRs during the summer. Sick, I know. Looking forward to riding!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Tonight I started browsing old TRs from the summer/fall. I used to do the same thing with skiing TRs during the summer. Sick, I know. Looking forward to riding!



:lol:

It's going to be a good season.  Now lets finish off the one at hand first!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Tonight I started browsing old TRs from the summer/fall. I used to do the same thing with skiing TRs during the summer. Sick, I know. Looking forward to riding!





bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's going to be a good season.  Now lets finish off the one at hand first!



MTB  free day until now, thanks for spoiling it!


----------



## Greg (Mar 4, 2009)

While bringing the garbage pails to the end of the driveway tonight, it occurred to me that my ski season will likely be over in less than 8 weeks. Sundown will be closed in probably 4 1/2 weeks. That was depressing until I realized that I'll probably be back on the MTB in 5 weeks or so. Thank god for rediscovering it.


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2009)

I've had a lot of thoughts lately about how in about a month's time, Sundown will be closed for the season... and I'm looking forward to MTBing again. That and running outside season. I'm already considering which 5Ks I'll be running this year.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 5, 2009)

I haven't caressed my Mountain bikes in a while.  Thanks for the reminder that they need love too.


----------



## RENO (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Got a lot of MTB on the brain lately. Not totally sure why. Still in full on ski mode, but it's nice to know there is something else waiting for me to do in a few months.



I do the same thing. Nothing wrong with that! I'm always thinking of different ways to recreate many months out even though I'm still into snowboarding through April. :lol:  I'll probably break out the bike for the first time this year this weekend since it's supposed to be in the 60's here in central NJ and then go snowboarding next week. That will be the scenario as the weather gets warmer more often in the next couple months. We'll probably be starting softball practice in a couple weeks too for beginning of the season April 21st. I'm already working on where to go next winter out West!  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

this thread sucks balls.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> this thread sucks balls.



you suck balls


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

come here, i want to show you something.....


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> come here, i want to show you something.....



if its your balls i don't want to see them


----------



## severine (Mar 5, 2009)

Now, now, boys. Save it for that special MTBing place you like to visit. Where was that again... Tolland?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Now, now, boys. Save it for that special MTBing place you like to visit. Where was that again... Tolland?



Wallingford.... or so I'v heard. ;-)


----------



## RENO (Mar 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> this thread sucks balls.



But still you're reading it...:lol:


----------



## Jisch (Mar 6, 2009)

*Whoa*



severine said:


> Now, now, boys. Save it for that special MTBing place you like to visit. Where was that again... Tolland?



What's this about a special place in Tolland?

John


----------



## severine (Mar 6, 2009)

Jisch said:


> What's this about a special place in Tolland?
> 
> John



My mistake... it was Tyler Mill in Wallingford that I was thinking of. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2009)

its march 6th.  march is the snowiest month for most vermont ski areas.  gunny bumps havent even been formed up yet.  yet you guys miss your mtn bikes.

and you guys call yourselves skiers.   HA!


----------



## RENO (Mar 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> its march 6th.  march is the snowiest month for most vermont ski areas.  gunny bumps havent even been formed up yet.  yet you guys miss your mtn bikes.
> 
> and you guys call yourselves skiers.   HA!


If you read everybody's post you would see that we are still enjoying the season and not hoping for the season to end today so we can begin mountain biking. For me, not much skiing/riding going on here in NJ so gotta have something to do between ski trips north...

Also, what the hell is a gunny bump?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2009)

RENO said:


> If you read everybody's post you would see that we are still enjoying the season and not hoping for the season to end today so we can begin mountain biking. For me, not much skiing/riding going on here in NJ so gotta have something to do between ski trips north...
> 
> Also, what the hell is a gunny bump?



I know exactly what the thread is about.  I know most of these people offline, i'm just busting their balls.

trust me, i'm a bit excited to get back out there so i can finish off the piece of crap diamondback i have and buy a real bike.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> trust me, i'm a bit excited to get back out there so i can finish off the piece of crap diamondback i have and buy a real bike.  :lol:



Sounds like a good goal for the season! :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a good goal for the season! :lol:



We should start a poll to see how long that bike will last Pat and the crazy $hit he does on it. I give it 4 rides.......


So it may last the entire season


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> We should start a poll to see how long that bike will last Pat and the crazy $hit he does on it. I give it 4 rides.......
> 
> 
> So it may last the entire season



:lol: Owned.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> its march 6th.  march is the snowiest month for most vermont ski areas.  gunny bumps havent even been formed up yet.  yet you guys miss your mtn bikes.
> 
> and you guys call yourselves skiers.   HA!



you need to jump on a bike and check it out.  Mtn biking in CT is pretty awesome.  wayyyy better than the skiing around here.

i call myself a skier.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> you need to jump on a bike and check it out.  Mtn biking in CT is pretty awesome.  wayyyy better than the skiing around here.
> 
> i call myself a skier.



2knees has been on a few rides with us. Even though we rag in his POS HT, he will do stuff on that bike non of us would dare dream of doing on our high end FS bikes. Thats why we are taking bets about how long the bike will actually last. I wouldn't be suprised if that frame already has some cracks forming.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> We should start a poll to see how long that bike will last Pat and the crazy $hit he does on it. I give it 4 rides.......
> 
> 
> So it may last the entire season



lol, nice one.

seriously, i think i'm bagging softball this year.  my shoulder finally crapped out last year so i cant play shortstop anymore.  that was the biggest attraction for me anyway.  it would be like skiing without skiing bumps.  just not the same.  so that being said, i should be good for at least 5 or maybe even 6 rides next year.  :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> We should start a poll to see how long that bike will last Pat and the crazy $hit he does on it. I give it 4 rides.......
> 
> 
> So it may last the entire season



Nice one!, but you're not supposed to let him know about the pool we got going.  I have it at 3 rides...


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice one!, but you're not supposed to let him know about the pool we got going.  I have it at 3 rides...



I give it to July 1.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 6, 2009)

2knees, I'm not sure if you're just harshin the mellow of the cycle enthusiasts or if you just need to get laid.

Either way, go get some!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice one!, but you're not supposed to let him know about the pool we got going.  I have it at 3 rides...





Greg said:


> I give it to July 1.



I need to clarify my orginal post:

His bike will last 4 typical ride (Nass, W. Hartford, ect...) or 1 ride at Nepaug.

When we get Pat back out to Nepaug I will bring the video camera for sure.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 6, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> 2knees, I'm not sure if you're just harshin the mellow of the cycle enthusiasts or if you just need to get laid.
> 
> Either way, go get some!



maybe you should just try rereading this thread.  slower.  and out loud.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> maybe you should just try rereading this thread.  slower.  and out loud.



ha ha........I almost spit out my drink all over my monitor while reading this.......


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 6, 2009)

2knees said:


> maybe you should just try rereading this thread.  slower.  and out loud.


I read it, and I still think that you, heck, I think we all should "get some!"

Just keep grinning!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Traitorous Actions*

I rode the mtb down to the deli at lunch today.  the weather was nice, i had the ear buds in and decided to session the friendly's parking lot.  cleared a nice 3' diameter stump that was about 8" high.  i tried it about 5 times before i got it.  dropped off of some small stone walls and failed a couple of attempts at a small boulderish rock.  fun...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I rode the mtb down to the deli at lunch today.  the weather was nice, i had the ear buds in and decided to session the friendly's parking lot.  cleared a nice 3' diameter stump that was about 8" high.  i tried it about 5 times before i got it.  dropped off of some small stone walls and failed a couple of attempts at a small boulderish rock.  fun...



Pics of the stump jump?:grin:

If everything freezes over I might take the bike for a spin this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2009)

If the weather stays warm it's definitely advisable to stay off the trails for now.  Things are going to be really muddy right now, which will cause tons of damage if ridden on.  Most people probably already know that, but it bears saying for those who don't


----------



## Jisch (Mar 15, 2009)

*Update on conditions*

I rode yesterday at Cockaponset, we did an early morning ride and were finished by 11:00. The trails were all firm, probably 25% o the ride was on frozen ground. It was just thawing out at 11:00. 

I did a hike yesterday afternoon at Case and it was about the same 75% dry, and 25% shallow mud. I guess everyone has to make their own decisions, but I'm going to wait another week. I had a group ride scheduled for this morning, but cancelled it. Its not a mudfest, but the trails would be much better off if we wait one more week. 

I sometimes feel like it just doesn't matter 'cause I know Case will be mobbed with riders today, but I guess I'll be guilt free and complain later on about all the ruts caused by inconsiderate riders :razz: 

John


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Jisch said:


> I rode yesterday at Cockaponset, we did an early morning ride and were finished by 11:00. The trails were all firm, probably 25% o the ride was on frozen ground. It was just thawing out at 11:00.
> 
> I did a hike yesterday afternoon at Case and it was about the same 75% dry, and 25% shallow mud. I guess everyone has to make their own decisions, but I'm going to wait another week. I had a group ride scheduled for this morning, but cancelled it. Its not a mudfest, but the trails would be much better off if we wait one more week.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good call.  Besides, there's some sweet spring skiing to be had today.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Traitorous Actions Part 2*



Grassi21 said:


> I rode the mtb down to the deli at lunch today.  the weather was nice, i had the ear buds in and decided to session the friendly's parking lot.  cleared a nice 3' diameter stump that was about 8" high.  i tried it about 5 times before i got it.  dropped off of some small stone walls and failed a couple of attempts at a small boulderish rock.  fun...



Took a ride to pick up lunch at the deli in Heritage Village.  I stopped and had another sess behind Friendly's.  They ground out the stumps I was playing with last time.  but I did find a cool sequence of rocks to roll.  Felt good to loosen up the legs after Sundays 100 min lax thriller.  What's up Pat?!!!!?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

I think you're the only person I've ever heard of that stops to session at Friendly's.  It's cool, I just find it funny.


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

He likes to grab a kiddie sundae afterward.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I think you're the only person I've ever heard of that stops to session at Friendly's.  It's cool, I just find it funny.



Some gnarly terrain back there.  Hey, it makes a 2 mile round trip bike ride a little more interesting.  

PS - The parking lot is in the rear of the building.  The diners do not look out at my fat a$$ rolling junk.  Heritage Village is a complex and has lots of little drives and lots in the back.  MTB stoke!!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> He likes to grab a kiddie sundae afterward.



He probably gets the silly silly ice cream. 















(that's what our daughter calls the Cone Head Sundae, he couldn't handle the scary scary ice cream..)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Some gnarly terrain back there.  Hey, it makes a 2 mile round trip bike ride a little more interesting.
> 
> PS - The parking lot is in the rear of the building.  The diners do not look out at my fat a$$ rolling junk.  Heritage Village is a complex and has lots of little drives and lots in the back.  MTB stoke!!!



I hear ya, if I'm ever in the area I'll have to hit up the Friendly's.  Our Friendly's is surrounded by houses, you're so lucky.  Maybe I'll start hitting up the steep hill behind our Taco Bell.  This could be a whole new chapter in urban biking; chain restaurant sessioning...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hear ya, if I'm ever in the area I'll have to hit up the Friendly's.  Our Friendly's is surrounded by houses, you're so lucky.  Maybe I'll start hitting up the steep hill behind our Taco Bell.  This could be a whole new chapter in urban biking; chain restaurant sessioning...



We can do an AZ Waldo/Friendly's ride and then crush some beers and burgers at my place.

Roll call...

:lol:


----------



## Jisch (Mar 17, 2009)

Night ride at Case tonight - 6:00 if anyone is interested! 

John


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

Jisch said:


> Night ride at Case tonight - 6:00 if anyone is interested!
> 
> John



Wish I could.  I assume the trails are drying out nicely?


----------



## Jisch (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah, I rode there Sunday and it was 95% dry, gotta believe the last two days have dried it even more. No takers here, BR or MTBR so it looks like a solo run! Which I don't mind AT ALL! 

John


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2009)

Enjoy!

It's becoming very clear to me that I better get to work on fixing my bike so I can start riding it!


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 17, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> It's becoming very clear to me that I better get to work on fixing my bike so I can start riding it!



ive been putting off taking it into the shop the last couple weeks.  if i drop it off this week......possibly riding next week after work.  that sounds very very good.  let it snow 20 more feet up north though.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Some gnarly terrain back there.  Hey, it makes a 2 mile round trip bike ride a little more interesting.
> 
> PS - The parking lot is in the rear of the building.  The diners do not look out at my fat a$$ rolling junk.  Heritage Village is a complex and has lots of little drives and lots in the back.  MTB stoke!!!



What are you showing off in front of all the senior citizens at Heritage Village?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What are you showing off in front of all the senior citizens at Heritage Village?



you know it!  i weave in and out of the lines of rascal scooters and hov-arounds.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 17, 2009)

I was a traitor and I don't care who knows it. Awesome night for riding tonight... great to get in that 1.5 or so hours of daylight before having turn on the light.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 18, 2009)

rode around on the bike last night, felt gooood.  kinda need a rear brake to ride so its going to the shop after work.  that first hill climb of the season is gonna be great!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice picture sequence Jisch!

Slopes, do you ride a MTB?  If so, where do you normally ride?


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice picture sequence Jisch!
> 
> Slopes, do you ride a MTB?  If so, where do you normally ride?



ya dude........WH rezzzzz.  pretty good tour guide if u wanna do a loop.  great hour+ ride.....hill climb, slick rock/wanna-be moab stuff, techy rock sections, downhill, meadows, stunts its all in there.  hoping to start my mtb season next week!  you know...mtn bike mid week, ski weekends, god its awesome.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd be up for a WH rez ride.  I've only ridden there a handful of times.  I'm sure you'll make a much better tour guide than I was when I helped lead the AZ crew through there.

You should come ride with us at Nassahegan in Burlington sometime.  It shouldn't be too far for you.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2009)

apparently Jarrod knows nepaug very very well.  said he rides there just about everyday.

who's in for the flight simulator this year?????  :lol:  

that thing looks crazy.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 18, 2009)

im down for a nass ride, its really close to work (bristol).  did a ride there last year but it wasnt anything to write home about.  did hit that devils kitchen area.  would like to clean that next time.

2knees---got lost in the paug for like 3 hours one hot humid day.  ended up down by the river.  some good stuff in there.  no shot in hell im hitting that flight sim!  u see the cliff drop in there next to it?  crazy stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

Nass covers a lot of terrain, the devil's kitchen area is just a small part of it.  There's some good climbs and fun downhills, also some stuntery mixed in here and there, not a ton of really techy stuff though.

We'll give you a proper tour at some point.

Pat I'm in for some more Nepaug rides, I'll video tape you hitting the Flight Simulator, but that's as close as I'm getting.


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2009)

Went by Nass today around 5:30PM; saw 6 cars in the lot. The season's changing...

Nepaug, however, still has access to their lot blocked off.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2009)

Not thinking about it too much. Need to do one last push the next month to get some more skiing in.


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not thinking about it too much. Need to do one last push the next month to get some more skiing in.



go take ur bike for a quick spin and see how u feel.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> 2knees---got lost in the paug for like 3 hours one hot humid day.  ended up down by the river.  some good stuff in there.  no shot in hell im hitting that flight sim!  u see the cliff drop in there next to it?  crazy stuff.




i've only ridden there once and thankfully, we ran into some guys who knew the place.  at one point we were pretty much lost and hadnt found much in the way of stuntery.  man, that changed in a hurry.  couple of HUGE gap jumps, lots of drops and rollers.  I've only seen some video of the flight simulator.  I sincerely doubt i would try it.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> i've only ridden there once and thankfully, we ran into some guys who knew the place.  at one point we were pretty much lost and hadnt found much in the way of stuntery.  man, that changed in a hurry.  couple of HUGE gap jumps, lots of drops and rollers.  I've only seen some video of the flight simulator.  I sincerely doubt i would try it.



That stunt we all though is Flight Simulator (steep roller, then a gap jump to an elevated platform) is actually called Penile Envy according to the guys we rode with at Nepaug last fall. Regardless of name you won't see me hit that thing.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm beginning to caress my bike more frequently the past few days.  She'll come out of storage soon.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

After next week the bike will probably come out if the trails are dry.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> After next week the bike will probably come out if the trails are dry.



Sounds like a lot of trails are already dry, including the Stone Rd. area of Nass:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/52086-nass-tale-two-trail-areas-we-3-17-3-18-a.html

As long as we don't get nailed with too much rain we should be good to go!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a lot of trails are already dry, including the Stone Rd. area of Nass:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/52086-nass-tale-two-trail-areas-we-3-17-3-18-a.html
> 
> As long as we don't get nailed with too much rain we should be good to go!



FYI, read on Crankfire that ticks are out in full force right now.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> FYI, read on Crankfire that ticks are out in full force right now.



Yes, I read that too.  I was starting to wonder if it was just a scare tactic to keep people out???


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 20, 2009)

step 1 is complete..........bike is in the shop!

switching to hydraulic disc brakes!  bring on the dirt!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> apparently Jarrod knows nepaug very very well.  said he rides there just about everyday.
> 
> who's in for the flight simulator this year?????  :lol:
> 
> that thing looks crazy.



I'm in. Not saying I'll survive.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm in. Not saying I'll survive.



If you hit the flight simulator you'll be my new hero!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If you hit the flight simulator you'll be my new hero!



More like your new martyr rofl...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> More like your new martyr rofl...



:lol:

Well, in any event it'll be cool if you can make some rides with us.  We'll try to keep the testosterone levels down a bit..


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well, in any event it'll be cool if you can make some rides with us.  We'll try to keep the testosterone levels down a bit..



Yeah, it would be nice to ride with another HT rider.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Yeah, it would be nice to ride with another HT rider.



HT 4evr!!! Grassi, we should start like a biker gang like hell's satans or something lol. Get kewl jackets and stuff.

Yeah I guess I should show my face at some point this season and ride with you mucky mucks. : /


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> HT 4evr!!! Grassi, we should start like a biker gang like hell's satans or something lol. Get kewl jackets and stuff.
> 
> Yeah I guess I should show my face at some point this season and ride with you mucky mucks. : /



I see a gang war in the near future. 

You guys could get Carrie to join your gang too.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> HT 4evr!!! Grassi, we should start like a biker gang like hell's satans or something lol. Get kewl jackets and stuff./



"We both knew it would come to this..."  The dual with motorcycles commences....


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I see a gang war in the near future.
> 
> You guys could get Carrie to join your gang too.



You know, Timmy Tim tried to talk me into getting an FS over the winter. Found a frame and everything and was going to build it for me. SCREW THAT HT4EVR.


----------



## Marc (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> You know, Timmy Tim tried to talk me into getting an FS over the winter. Found a frame and everything and was going to build it for me. SCREW THAT HT4EVR.



Sorry this forum is for people who actually mountain bike.  You must have it confused with the shrill, whiney-annoying forum (for which I believe you're the admin, no?).


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> You know, Timmy Tim tried to talk me into getting an FS over the winter. Found a frame and everything and was going to build it for me. SCREW THAT HT4EVR.



I'm thinking about going the other way; have rear suspension, but a rigid fork in the front.  That would be hella kewl1!1!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> Sorry this forum is for people who actually mountain bike.  You must have it confused with the shrill, whiney-annoying forum (for which I believe you're the admin, no?).



Well... if it isn't Marky Marc and the Sucky Bunch here to spoil my good times! 

You're just jealous 'cuz you got banned from the annoying forum for exceeding even OUR levels of irrascibility-tolerance.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm thinking about going the other way; have rear suspension, but a rigid fork in the front.  That would be hella kewl1!1!!!



Hey Bert, seeing as I've already ganked this thread, can you chang the letters in my handle so they're all lower case? I find that more asthetically pleasing.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Hey Bert, seeing as I've already ganked this thread, can you chang the letters in my handle so they're all lower case? I find that more asthetically pleasing.



You mean like change MRGisevil to mrgisevil?  No, MRG should always be capitalized!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

But it's more confusing that way, mrgisevil. And I'm all about being bratty and confusing, haven't you picked that up, yet? C'mon, be a chum!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> But it's more confusing that way, mrgisevil. And I'm all about being bratty and confusing, haven't you picked that up, yet? C'mon, be a chum!



I think we should change it to something more interesting, like maybe "ilikemytailhard", or something.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I actually wanted to change it to ihaterzmarc but apparently that's hazing : /


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Well, I actually wanted to change it to ihaterzmarc but apparently that's hazing : /



How about "iismean"


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> How about "iismean"



or "SUPERSTAR"


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 20, 2009)

What's in the water over there?
You guys are like........Twelve!

I an imagine you both fondling your toys daily and dreaming of rides that dreams are made of.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What's in the water over there?
> You guys are like........Twelve!
> 
> I an imagine you both fondling your toys daily and dreaming of rides that dreams are made of.



It's good to be young at heart.

Besides, she started it!

BTW - it's not nice to call my wife a toy.


----------



## Marc (Mar 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What's in the water over there?
> You guys are like........Twelve!
> 
> I an imagine you both fondling your toys daily and dreaming of rides that dreams are made of.



Poopie head.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What's in the water over there?
> You guys are like........Twelve!
> 
> I an imagine you both fondling your toys daily and dreaming of rides that dreams are made of.



cabin feverish & awaiting the day bachelor street is dried up enough.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> cabin feverish & awaiting the day bachelor street is dried up enough.



Is the stuff near your house dry enough yet?  The word down here is that most stuff is already dried up pretty nicely...


----------



## marcski (Mar 20, 2009)

Had a great ride with the "posse" this morning out in the local woods. It was beautiful out on the trails with some fresh snow falling.  Only about 1/2"-1" of new but it was wet and made the woods look very pretty.  

Trails were in great shape, not too wet or muddy.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 20, 2009)

Not that I know of, and don't want to go around trashing trails until I get the heads up that everything's clear. 

That, or I'm just lazy.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 20, 2009)

Marc said:


> Poopie head.


Sev said its not nice to call me poopie head!  I'm tellin!!!

Now, explain this.......
some rides are better wet, while other rides are better dry?
:roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

Some more MTB related thoughts creeping in lately...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

Lots of MTB related thoughts here, most of the last couple days actually...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2009)

Now that my ski season is likely over the MTB thoughts are taking control.  Unfortunately it's raining and my bike is in pieces, otherwise I'd likely be out there already.  Luckily bike parts have started to trickle so I can put the beast back together for another season of awesomeness, hopefully by next weekend.


----------



## RENO (Mar 29, 2009)

I like your Gear Tracker Brian. I check mostly all the same sites every day! :lol: Bonktown is one I didn't know about. I'll add that to the list! I also track Woot.com, 1saleaday.com and Skyauction.com   Mostly not outdoor related, but usually something pops up that I might be interested in. Mostly tech stuff with the first 2. I've also found some great deals on lodging with Skyauction...

Hopefully still a few more days of snowboarding before it's over for me, but I'm looking forward to doing some new mountain bike trails the next few months. We'll see...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks RENO, glad you find them useful.  I never heard about 1saleaday.com and Skyauction.com before, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2009)

Got some spring yard clean-up to do this week, then it's on to mountain biking among a few more trips north.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

The MTB psyche level is peaking today. Season starts Sunday! I'm pumped!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm pumped to have a rideable bike by this weekend.  Not sure when my season will start...


----------



## sLoPeS (Apr 3, 2009)

*pretty dry out there...*

im soooo f-ing jealous!  tear it up guys, and enjoy the dirt.

trail updates:

hiked up to the pinacle in penwood on tuesday....very dry and rideable

hiked to pinacle rock in plainville and then over to rattlesnake yesterday....pretty dry, some damp/wet spots but even low lying areas were pretty dry even after the rain on wednesday

im sure this rain will impact the trails some, but i think the ground is so dry that its just soaking up the rain quickly.

my 2cents.....by mid day sunday they should be good to ride and a nice day out there.

next week for me!


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep. Getting a lot of rain today/tonight, but tomorrow is supposed to be windy so I'm hoping the trails drain and dry up quickly. The proposed route we are taking Sunday morning is not a notoriously wet one so I think we'll be okay.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yep. Getting a lot of rain today/tonight, but tomorrow is supposed to be windy so I'm hoping the trails drain and dry up quickly. The proposed route we are taking Sunday morning is not a notoriously wet one so I think we'll be okay.



If not we there is Stone Rd, always seems dry there, even while riding it in the rain


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Skiing? What's that?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Skiing? What's that?



I'll have skiing on the brain until I buy a binding.  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Skiing? What's that?


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I'll have skiing on the brain until I buy a binding.  :lol:



Then buy a friggen binding and then drag your bike up to Nass!


----------

